# らったったー



## Meriole

Good morning!

I want to know what means the word らったったー (rattatta)? Other ortograph is ラッタッタ.

Sometimes, I find this word in the lyrics of songs, but I don't find nothing good yet as translation.

I search a little and apparently this word, have no sense. But I also find that this word is used when it sung by someone in happy way, but don't have a proper english translation. Maybe it's a sort of "lalalala" in Japenese version?

So, I would like to know if someone has an idea. 

Thanks you by advance.


----------



## frequency

Meriole said:


> I find this word in the lyrics of songs,


That's right.


> I search a little and apparently this word, have no sense. ----Maybe it's a sort of "*lalalala*" in Japenese version?


I do agree with you. I would say so, too.
Did you find an ad in which Sophia Loren is riding a small bike? That song was used in it.


----------



## Meriole

Thanks you really much, for your fast answer. I think it's good for me, to have a confirmation from a japenese . 
For the moment I put "lalalala" for らったったー (rattatta), with a note. It should be okay. 

Maybe in the future, this word will appear with a true definition in a japenese dictionnary. Who knows?


----------



## frequency

You're welcome.


Meriole said:


> I put "lalalala" for らったったー (rattatta), with a note. It should be okay.


Good idea. Remember that I think らったったー used to be popular in the period when Sophia Loren was young. lol  I don't say we often use that one now.


----------



## violetsky

I was also wondering about らったったー today so I just wanted to add something I learned from another forum in Japanese. Sophia Loren was in a commercial for the Honda Roadpal 50 and said らったったー so that became synonymous with the scooter. Once other brands competed and time passed, the word became out of use. Makes sense because I'm half and have lived in Japan but have never heard that word for a scooter! Honda Japan's website states the Roadpal made its debut in February 1976.


----------



## Contrafibularity

Meriole said:


> Maybe it's a sort of "lalalala" in Japenese version?



I disagree with this.    

"lalala（ららら）" is a vocalization of some musical notes, having more to do with pitch and melody, while "rattatta（らったったー）" is a vocalization of a 3-beat pattern, having more to do with rhythm.  ららら is what you may say when humming a song, and らったったー is what a dance teacher would say to teach his/her students how to waltz.   

I would say らったったー is a Japanese version of "One-Two-Three", but both are commonly used.  We do use ららら too, but in a different way.


----------



## frequency

violetsky said:


> said らったったー so that became synonymous with the scooter.


True. スクーター and らったったー.


----------



## Popteamepic

If the song was Super Folk Song by itoi shigesato, the ラッタッタ definitely means a scooter  Only old people know this word means a scooter.


----------



## Meriole

I'm coming back very late. But thank you very much for all these answers . You learn me a lot of things, I try to remember the next time this word appear. 

Thanks everyone.


----------

